# PLEASE HELP. tetra ready to explode



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Any other signs other than a general bloat (e.g. are the scales raised and protruding from throughout the entire body)? Or is it just in the belly region?


----------



## __TOM__ (Oct 21, 2004)

*bloated neon*

no just its just the belly region,and it appears to have stretch marks on yhat area.Other than the bloated belly,it is still feeding ok but tends to stay by itself at the top of the tank.I thought at first it maybe pregnant but it has been like this for two months now.THANKS TOM.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

If the scales aren't raised, then you can pretty much rule out dropsy. Is there anything extruding or being extruded from the anal area?

BTW, how long have you had the fish in your care? A picture would really help. Can you send it (PM me for an email address)?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Everytime my neons eat they get very distended bellies that last about 10 hours. The first time I saw it I thought they had some disease. It truly looks bizarre. Is there any chance he just eats alot.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

I've seen the same thing...I have 2 that are monsters!! I mean they are huge...and they pig out. They were the first to finally make their way to the top of my 46g tank to feed from the surface and got my new cardinals and rummynosed to follow. They're stomaches get so full I'm afraid they're going to blow up, but they do shrink...it just takes some time. 

Keep a close eye on it and see if it starts to shrink. Other than that, look really close at the anal region and look for red worms sort of wiggling out of its butt...that is a bad sign (camallamus worms sp?).


----------



## __TOM__ (Oct 21, 2004)

*bloated neon*

I looked for any signs of worms hanging out it's anus,and there didn't seem to be anything like you described.I will also cut the food supply for a day or two and see if that makes a difference.Also IBN i tried to send you a picture by email but was unable to get your adress.THANKS to everyone for there help.TOM


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Just got those pictures of yours. Definitely not from overeating, as that is way beyond the limits of any overfed fish that I've seen. Best guess at this point is tapeworms.

For anyone that's interested in seeing the picture, I've gone ahead and added the picture (with some cropping).


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Whoa!! That's pretty sick!! I would humanely put it down.... :icon_frow Maybe some sort of internal parasite besides camallamus?


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Yuck:

Are there any fish clubs or stores in you area that are willing to dissect that poor neon? I would be interested in knowing what it is. FYI rumor says that tapeworm can be transmitted from fish to human. I for one do not want to find out though.


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

I think you should let it rest in peace, definitely be careful when you handle that fish


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

That fish must be loaded with parasites. I have never seen anything like that. Euthanizing the fish is not a bad idea. Get it out of the general population before it infects anyone else.

Mike


----------



## __TOM__ (Oct 21, 2004)

*bloated neon*

Thanks everyone who posted there advice on my poor neon,i have sent him to the big fish pond in the sky.Special thanks to eric {IBN} for all your help ,thanks mate... __TOM__


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Oh my . . . that surely wasn't comfortable. Good choice in euthanizing the poor thing.


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow .... that was gruesome.


----------



## Lifeboatman (Feb 28, 2018)

We've just had the same issue and concluded the same ... fish has just left the building


----------

